# Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

Vorabbericht Magazin August


*Wir gratulieren: 
DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM​*
Wie bereits berichtet (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4173777#post4173777), wurde die Mannschaft des DAFV bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Feederwettangeln nach guter Aufholjagd am zweiten Tag noch 10.

Und Felix Scheuermann von der DAFV-Mannschaft bestätigte seine Leistung am zweiten Tag und gewann die Silbermedaille im Einzel.

*Wir gratulieren recht herzlich!!!*

Selbstverständlich gratulieren wir auch dem DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden in einer Mail.

Und fragen gleich nach, wann die öffentliche Würdigung der DAFV-Wettangelmannschaft sein wird, damit wir hinfahren und das filmen können.

Unsere Mail:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorstände der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV,
> 
> wir gratulieren dem ganzen DAFV recht herzlich zum Titel des Vizeweltmeisters bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Feederwettangeln im Einzel in Irland für Felix Scheuermann.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

Die Jungs von Champions-Team haben wieder ein Video vom gestrigen Tag bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Feederwettangeln in Irland gemacht.

Mit der Siegerehrung, die dann im zweiten Teil kommt:
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2014/feeder-wm-ireland-2014-trailer.php


----------



## Knispel (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

Erst nochmal Gratulation an Felix Scheuermann für den Vizeweltmeister.
Thomas - Du Optimist,
 m.E. wirst du eher Präsident des DAFV , als das dieser "Verein" die Deutsche Nationalmanschaft im sportlichen Wett/"Hege"angeln nebst dem neuen Vizeweltmeister öffentlich würdigt bzw. überhaupt ein Wort darüber verliert - sollte dieses aber tatsächlich stattfinden, wäre es ein Jahrhundertereignis, da die Nationalmanschaft doch eher ein Grauim - bzw. Export ist, also etwas was es nicht gibt aber trotzdem da ist  ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> damit wir hinfahren und das filmen können.



Du und Franz,ihr werdet wohl auf ein DAFV Werbe-und Selbstbeweihräucherungsfilmchen bei der grünen Woche 2015 umdisponieren müssen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

Werden wir da eingeladen (grüne Woche), fahren wir natürlich auch da hin, keine Frage..

An uns ist das noch nie gescheitert ....


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werden wir da eingeladen (grüne Woche), fahren wir natürlich auch da hin, keine Frage..
> 
> An uns ist das noch nie gescheitert ....



Ich habe da Standverbot.:m Aber es gibt ja gar keinen DAFV-Stand (mehr). #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

Eins nach dem anderen, nun sollen sie erst mal sagen, wann und wo sie Mannschaft und Silbermedaillengewinner der DAFV-Wettangler ehren wollen..

Muss ja nicht gleich das Brandenburger Tor gesperrt werden wie beim Fussball, aber ein vernünftiger Auftritt in Berlin wäre natürlich klasse...

Immerhin ein Vizeweltmeister............................

Würden irgendwelche Schützer Weltmeister küren und ein Deutscher vom BUND oder Nabu wäre Vize, würden die ganz Berlin sperren dafür...

Da sollte als Anerkennung für Angler und anglerische Leistung doch wenigstens ein vernünftiger Empfang vom DAFV machbar sein, mit Presse, Fernsehen etc...

Immerhin haben die vom DAFV ja auch erst die Teilnahme an dieser Wettangelweltmeisterschaft ermöglicht....


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

falls keine einladung kommt, vielleicht mal bei den gewinnern direkt nachfragen. stolz darf und möchte man zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wir gratulieren: DAFV-Wettangler gewinnt Silbermedaille bei Feeder-WM*

Gute Idee..............

Warten wir aber erst mal, ob vom Verband was kommt, da die ja zuerst mal verantwortlich dafür sind...


----------



## Knispel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wettangeln: Nachfrage bei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*

Mich wundert allerdings eins, bis heute steht auf keiner Homepage der führenden Angelzeitungen in D auch nur ein Wort über den Erfolg von Felix. Ich frage mich echt : WARUM ? Wissen die das noch nicht oder heulen die mit dem DAFV - Wölfen ?


----------

